# Tint of brown when i wipe.



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi there,

Just after some extra advice/reassurance.

I am 11 weeks & 2 days. A couple of days ago I noticed a slight brownish tinge to the toilet paper after I wiped myself. I had just done my pessarie & I could see that the usual pessarie mess wasn't its usual white colour. Anyway after that I had nothing more.

Yesterday I had a private scan and baby was fine, measuring 11wks weeks 3 days, is 4.56cm & heart beat of 150. The midwife said a bit of brown blood is common & normal. 

This morning i have been to the toilet & again the same faint brownish tint was on the paper when I wiped myself.

What could be causing this? I have just taken my last pessarie, I have been weaning off them & from today won't be taking them anymore, could this be why? 

It probably sounds really pathetic especially as i read of some women obviously bleeding but I cant help but have this niggling worry about it. I just don't want it to get heavier or become red.

Thankyou for reading. Lolli x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have heard lots of women using pessaries mention this, it could just be a bit of irritation from that, or just some old blood slowly coming away. It really doesn't sound anything to be worried about though,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Thankyou Emily. 

Have decided to ignore it and relax. It appears to have vanished this evening. Hoping it was pessarie related & that now I have stopped taking them that it doesn't keep happening. 

Many thanks & merry xmas!x


----------

